

The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - glynnejohnowen

Since the dawn of the industrial revolution people have been worked to death in sterile environments, devoid of passion.<p>In the 21st century the average employee spends 3 hours a day actually doing productive work.<p>The majority of people on this planet are merely existing.<p>Playing out their best days waiting for a retirement which may never come.<p>This has to change.<p>Startwatch is my first js project.<p>You plan, execute and review the most important tasks one at a time, in 10 minute bursts, measuring, learning and refining as you go.<p>The pain of this situation has driven me to learn things I never thought I could.<p>Check out the prototype and let me know what sucks&#x2F; what&#x27;s awesome:
www.startwatchapp.com
======
rthomas6
Not every product has to be an earth-shattering revelation to be useful. You
made a neat task planner. I hope a lot of people use it. In the grand scheme
of things, it's not that important and neither are you. What I'm trying to say
is, the text of this post annoys the crap out of me.

